# Competition in georgia, florida, or alabama?



## cubekid57 (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't been to a competiton in a while and I live in the south. Does anyone know of any upcoming competitions in the southeast area?


----------



## Parity (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't but I want one in florida.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha, hey Ramone.

I can get a venue around late 2010, or early 2011 at Georgia Institute of Technology, otherwise known as Georgia Tech.

Extremely nice.
Great parking.
Amazing scenery and campus.
Extremely safe for everyone with police and such.

Amazing places to eat. (Midtown atlanta is very classy )


Simply great venue.





I just need some timers, and a delegate.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd love a trip to the US late 2010/early 2011


----------

